# Wanting to purchase my first Hi-Power...need advice



## Flight_Medic (Aug 22, 2016)

I caught the BHP bug and I dont know a lot about them...well, nothing really...except I want one. I really like the polished blue finish, and the ones that caught my eye are selling between $900 to $1250. For instance, I found this one locally. Seller is asking $950...I was going to offer $900.










I believe he told me it was produced in '96 and has been fired very little.

There is NO purpose for this gun except a range toy...and another item to pass down to the kiddo.

Is there anything specific I should look for? Are there any models (or model years) to avoid or that are more problematic? Are there any years that are more desirable/collectible (that wont put me over $2K)?

Any advise is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Flight_Medic (Aug 22, 2016)

So I just went ahead and (pardon the pun) pulled the trigger on this purchase and brought it home with me yesterday.










It is a 2014 Mark III with target sights. Seller accepted $850. The 1996 model I referred to in my post above was one I was considering from GB...which sold for $1100, so I feel like I got a smokin deal (or the high bidder drastically over-paid for that one). I have not fired it yet...looking forward to getting it on the range soon.

So I guess the only advice I need now is for aftermarket tweeks and swaps.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

It's a real beauty - congratulations.

When I was (almost) overwhelmed by my BHP desire, several years ago. I went shopping, and came home with a CZ-75B, instead. I still loved the BHP, but could not ignore the fact that the CZ was a much better shooter, for half the price. I guess I'm just a 'function over form' kind of guy. I like to shoot more than I like to drool over a safe queen, and the CZ-75 is a decent looking pistol, anyway. Someday, I may decide I 'need' both, but at the time, a very impressive shooter overcame my emotional need for the BHP.


----------



## Flight_Medic (Aug 22, 2016)

Bisley said:


> It's a real beauty - congratulations.
> 
> <snip>. I went shopping, and came home with a CZ-75B, instead. I still loved the BHP, but could not ignore the fact that the CZ was a much better shooter, for half the price. </snip>.


I joined the CZ club earlier this year, and finally shot it for the first time just last week...










I cant compare the two because I haven't shot the BHP yet, but the CZ is a superb shooter, and yes...HALF the price!!.

~


----------



## Rock185 (Oct 26, 2012)

Flight Medic, Just came across your thread here. You got a very good deal on an excellent pistol. I had a new one just like it, 2009 production. The blue finish on those is the closest thing to the old Colt Royal Blue I've ever seen on a production pistol. That, and 100% reliability with any appropriate ammo. I changed the hammer and grips on mine. Not due to any deficiency in the factory parts, just personal preference. Excellent pistols all around IMHO.


----------



## Flight_Medic (Aug 22, 2016)

Rock185 said:


> <snip> I changed the hammer and grips on mine. </snip>


Very nice! I'm on the call list for a set of Craig Spegel custom grips. Hoping he'll have something for me by February or March.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Colt/Browning 1911 -> FN/Browning Hi-Power -> CZ-75. It's evolution at work, folks. My IWI Jericho came back to the 45 auto cartridge; there is a God.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

To each his own, but I would get a Beretta, they only cost about $600, and they are better guns, IMHO.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Flight_Medic said:


> So I just went ahead and (pardon the pun) pulled the trigger on this purchase and brought it home with me yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful! I am green with envy.


----------



## Flight_Medic (Aug 22, 2016)

BigHead said:


> To each his own, but I would get a Bereeta, they only cost about $600, and they are better guns, IMHO.


I have one. Actually, I have three. They're OK, not my favorite. I like my 1911's more...and the BHP was just a "bucket list" purchase along with a few others (S&W Model 29, Colt Python, Walther PPK, etc). They're not everyone's cup-o-tea, but they're iconic...at least to me. As is the 92FS. I wanted one ever since I watched officer Martin Riggs make a smiley face on the silhouette target at 25 yards.  "Have a nice day".

Still may get the M9A3(GM), just not sure its going to be much different than my WC Beretta 92G (other than color).


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

Flight_Medic said:


> I have one. Actually, I have three. They're OK, not my favorite. I like my 1911's more...and the BHP was just a "bucket list" purchase along with a few others (S&W Model 29, Colt Python, Walther PPK, etc). They're not everyone's cup-o-tea, but they're iconic...at least to me. As is the 92FS. I wanted one ever since I watched officer Martin Riggs make a smiley face on the silhouette target at 25 yards.  "Have a nice day".
> 
> Still may get the M9A3(GM), just not sure its going to be much different than my WC Beretta 92G (other than color).


I passed up a High Power when I was in Alaska, they were sold in the PX at Fort Greely.
I bought a Security Six and a Super Blackhawk, for those times that I wanted to go on walks, after duty.
I have never had a Beretta, instead I ended up with a couple of Taurus copies, the PT92 & PT99.
I liked them, they were very good guns.

I fired a Beretta on a single occasion, and it performed so well, that I was sold, and it was an M9.
I was in the NG at the time, and it was an Army issue gun.
I have a Colt 1911 .45, which I swore to myself to hang onto, until death, and I still have it at 63 years of age. I have had it for 40 years now.

PS: I have the movie, Lethal Weapon, and the Smiley Face was a great scene.
PSS: You would not believe the shot that I made with the M9. It was a long distance, crazy attempt, and I hit the target. I have been a Beretta fan ever since.


----------



## Flight_Medic (Aug 22, 2016)

BigHead said:


> I passed up a High Power when I was in Alaska, they were sold in the PX at Fort Greely.
> <snip>


I passed on one several times. Then I was watching "Atomic Blonde" on Netflix, saw Charlize Theron sporting one and the bug bit me. Most of my gun purchases happen shortly after watching an action movie. LOL Truth be told, I haven't even got it out to the range yet. I have several pistols I've never fired. Not because I'm saving them for safe-queens, just haven't gotten around to shooting them.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

Flight_Medic said:


> I passed on one several times. Then I was watching "Atomic Blonde" on Netflix, saw Charlize Theron sporting one and the bug bit me. Most of my gun purchases happen shortly after watching an action movie. LOL Truth be told, I haven't even got it out to the range yet. I have several pistols I've never fired. Not because I'm saving them for safe-queens, just haven't gotten around to shooting them.


I watched Austin Powers, and when Elizabeth Hurley pulled out a Desert Eagle, I was sold.
It looks like a great gun, and if I could afford it, I would get a .50 AE.








Every time that Austin Powers is on TV, Desert Eagle sales will increase.
I know they do, because every time that Dirty Harry is on TV, Model 29 sales bump up. 
I read that somewhere.

I have been ridiculed for posting that before, but it is true. And I don't see anything wrong with it.
Looks sell guns, just like it does cars.


----------



## Flight_Medic (Aug 22, 2016)

BigHead said:


> <snip> when Elizabeth Hurley pulled out a Desert Eagle, I was sold. </snip>


I went totally ghetto with my .50. I figured if I'm gonna buy an obnoxious gun, I'm gonna go "Full Retard".










One-handing it...like a man!!










They're actually more fun to watch OTHER people shoot...especially girls. LOL 
Gets expensive quick at $1.50/round...not quite as bad as my .500 magnum, but still.

~


----------



## Hartford$$ (Nov 24, 2020)

Flight_Medic said:


> I passed on one several times. Then I was watching "Atomic Blonde" on Netflix, saw Charlize Theron sporting one and the bug bit me. Most of my gun purchases happen shortly after watching an action movie. LOL Truth be told, I haven't even got it out to the range yet. I have several pistols I've never fired. Not because I'm saving them for safe-queens, just haven't gotten around to shooting them.


After an action movie? Get one of each after watching John Wick. You will have some really fun gear. You might have to live in a cardboard box in an old rail yard until it is all paid for!


----------

